# Roberts School, Liverpool



## Douglas Dashwood-Howard (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
Can anybody tell me something about the ROBERTS SCHOOL in Liverpool (may not be the proper or complete name) which candidates for Mates' and Masters' exams attended in the 1930s, perhaps earlier, perhaps also later? 

My Dad, 'Jo' Dashwood-Howard, attended what he refers to in his diaries as the Roberts School, before taking his 2nd Mate's exam in1933, which he passed, and again for 2 months in 1937, intending to sit for his 1st Mate's Certificate. He was then told he hadn't done enough time as a watch-keeping officer and would have to make a further voyage, although, as he writes in his diary, he'd kept watch for 4 years, but only 14 months of that as 3rd Mate, which evidently wasn't enough. He decided to leave the sea and get married instead! 

I'd like to discover the full name of the school, where it was in Liverpool, and anything else of general interest.
Does anyone have a photo of it?

Do hope someone can help!

Douglas


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ruud over to you, I bet you have not got a photo of the school, no doubt I shall have to eat my words.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

For the moment no school or college by that name, should have been called otherwise?


----------

